# AG-Meier Mohawk Brave 6' rotary cutter



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

Can someone tell me what size socket I need to remove the blade bolts on this cutter. Everything I find tells me they are 1-1/8" -12 bolts but I can't find anywhere that tells me what size socket fits the nuts.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Birdog62,

The attached chart indicates 1-11/16" & 1-3/4". You can use a big pipewrench if you don't have the correct size socket. 

*US Bolt Head/Wrench Size*


Bolt DiameterHead and Wrench Size*1/2"*3/4"7/8"*9/16"*13/16"-*5/8"*15/16"1-1/16"*3/4"*1-1/8"1-1/4"*7/8"*1-5/16"1-7/16"*1"*1-1/2"1-5/8"*1-1/8"*1-11/16"1-3/4"*1-1/4"*1-7/8"2"


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank you. This is exactly what I need. I got a new 3/4" drive impact wrench for fathers day and thought I'd put it to good use.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Have fun with it...... take care... don't get hurt..


----------

